# 2 more dairys affected by the BSE incident



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am afraid this is going to escalate into a economical hardship for the whole bovine industry. I was hopeful for the beef producer that this would not get too deep into the industry.....but I am afraid otherwise is beginning to happen. More regulation is definitely on the near horizon.









Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/livestock/dair...quarantine_as_it_continues_bse_investigation/


----------

